# H2 Hummer in Thailand



## texasbroker

Hello Folks,

I am planning on a visit to Thailand in Feb/Mar 2013 to do my first of what will be many trips to get my mojo lined up to live in country permanently.

I plan on selling my H2 Hummer to hopefully a wealthy Thai business person.

Any suggestions?

Thanks and I look forward to meeting some of you folks when I'm in country!

Gregg


----------



## Song_Si

Unless the vehicle is already in Thailand, ie sold/purchased here, it appears you cannot bring a vehicle here fore re-sale.



> *Ban on imports of used vehicles*
> The Nation April 18, 2012
> The Cabinet yesterday approved the Transport Ministry's proposal to ban import and registration of second-hand vehicles. Four types of vehicles are targeted by the ban: motorcycles, sedans, pick-ups and vehicles that carry more than seven passengers.


----------



## JustChris

You can ship the truck to Thailand however the tax will be about 300% of the value of the truck. I wanted to send my 2001 BMW 745il to Thailand when I was moving here but the tax was more than I paid for the car new, in fact the car cost me $76,000 in the US but the same car in Thailand costs $300,000 new. I understand the new BMW 745 model in Thailand now costs about 19 million baht which is about $475,000 in the US the base price is $138,195. Thus I am now bopping around in a second hand 3 series but it's not like you could actually drive a fast car here anyway and although over the years I have seen maybe 2 or 3 Hummmers in Chiang Mai they barely fit on the streets. 

So, that's kind of where you are.


----------



## texasbroker

Thanks SongSi and JustChris for the information.


----------



## Song_Si

^ cheers
I looked into bring my motorbike here from NZ, but as with cars the duty/tax practically tripled it's cost ie more than i could buy a new one here for, then there are costs actually getting it registered, prove it meets emission standards etc. Even more ridiculous to me was that it is a Triumph and they are manufactured in Chonburi about 150km from where I live. Buy one here for almost exactly double the NZ price.


----------



## kiwipeace

*Hummer*

I am interested in buying your vehicle - am living in Phuket
Brian


----------



## mikecwm

texasbroker said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am planning on a visit to Thailand in Feb/Mar 2013 to do my first of what will be many trips to get my mojo lined up to live in country permanently.
> 
> I plan on selling my H2 Hummer to hopefully a wealthy Thai business person.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks and I look forward to meeting some of you folks when I'm in country!
> 
> Gregg


Take the wheels off and put a mast on it and an outboard on the back and you can bring it in duty free as a boat. Just 7% GST to pay.


----------



## Mweiga

Song_Si said:


> ^ cheers
> I looked into bring my motorbike here from NZ, but as with cars the duty/tax practically tripled it's cost ie more than i could buy a new one here for, then there are costs actually getting it registered, prove it meets emission standards etc. Even more ridiculous to me was that it is a Triumph and they are manufactured in Chonburi about 150km from where I live. Buy one here for almost exactly double the NZ price.


Dead right. Bought my Thruxton 900 from Britbike in Bangkok end of 2010 for THB 595,000 = 12,000 GB Pounds approx at that time. Price in UK for new Thruxton was approx GBP 7,000 then. 

No import tax advantage at all apparently with local parts manufacture and complete bike assembly at the Triumph plant here. Engine made in UK and shipped out here might have something to do with it but seems hardly fair to require full duty payable on complete bike.


----------

